# Earrings turned from pen blank off cuts



## flynn (Nov 17, 2010)

I made the mistake of playing around with alternative uses for pen blanks and came up with earrings. My wife has had me chained to the lathe creating a variety of colours. These were turned by holding the pen blank off cut length ways in the pin jaws and doming the end, polishing and then parting. This process is repeated for the second earring disc. One pair was from a glow in the dark blank.

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice.  I have been working on some of these too.


----------



## jskeen (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting!  So are they flat on the back?  Are they a half sphere, or more like a cabochon?


----------



## flynn (Nov 17, 2010)

They're flat on the back and slightly domed on the front , 5/8'' round and an 1/8'' thick.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very cool.  How are you finishing the back side after parting off?  Just buffing or ??


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 17, 2010)

Those look great.


----------



## flynn (Nov 17, 2010)

Light sanding then buff.


----------



## markgum (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

funny, I just got some ear wires in the mail while I was out of country. Along with some cuff link backs. 

Figured I could make wood and glass jewelry as well as pens. I'm hoping to knock some out this weekend.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 17, 2010)

Those came out great!  Any tips for drilling the hole?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 17, 2010)

Neat idea.  How do you drill the hole without risking the piece?


----------



## flynn (Nov 17, 2010)

So far we've  lost one disc drilling , I turn and my wife drills . She has a steadier hand than me .


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2010)

Those look great!  Are the earring wires something you can pick up from Michaels or other craft store?


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Those look great!  Are the earring wires something you can pick up from Michaels or other craft store?



Michaels has them I know, but not too good of quality/price in my opinion. Much better can be had on the web.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Those look great! Are the earring wires something you can pick up from Michaels or other craft store?
> ...


 
Where online would you suggest?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh, and what type of plating is best to use.  I mean what would be the least like to cause issues as far as reactions with peoples skin?  Surgical steel?


----------



## steeler fan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Oh, and what type of plating is best to use. I mean what would be the least like to cause issues as far as reactions with peoples skin? Surgical steel?


 
I get most of that type products from firemountaingems.com

They offer various platings.

Carl


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2010)

steeler fan1 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and what type of plating is best to use. I mean what would be the least like to cause issues as far as reactions with peoples skin? Surgical steel?
> ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

do a search on jewelry finding and you'll find dozens of sources. I recommend solid metal findings, not plated. Sterling tends to be the most popular, but copper and bronze are available also, as well as gold if you go really high end.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 19, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> do a search on jewelry finding and you'll find dozens of sources. I recommend solid metal findings, not plated. Sterling tends to be the most popular, but copper and bronze are available also, as well as gold if you go really high end.


 
Thanks!


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 19, 2010)

cool stuff, good job


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> do a search on jewelry finding and you'll find dozens of sources. I recommend solid metal findings, not plated. Sterling tends to be the most popular, but copper and bronze are available also, as well as gold if you go really high end.


 
I actually picked up some at Joanne's Fabrics to try.  Got some surgical steel and some sterling silver.  Also found some "studs" so I could just glue the them to the back...  I'm going to try this out as soon as I finish up that herringbone blank I'm working on!


----------

